# aNOTHER TRAGIC ACCIDENT ON THE ROAD TO HURGHADA



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

I found this in youm7 today Youm7 English Edition | Video: 7 died and 20 injured on road to Hurghada


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> I found this in youm7 today Youm7 English Edition | Video: 7 died and 20 injured on road to Hurghada


So sad.

Education, education, education. Egypt could really be such a great country.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> I found this in youm7 today Youm7 English Edition | Video: 7 died and 20 injured on road to Hurghada


How fast was that moron driving?!?  I hope that he gets more than 4 days investigation


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I took the bus from Hurghada to Cairo so many times.....and was often nervous of the driving!
What a tragedy for those poor people!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> I took the bus from Hurghada to Cairo so many times.....and was often nervous of the driving!
> What a tragedy for those poor people!!!


I used to hate that journey.....and have seen so many really bad accidents but still nothing has been done about the appalling driving of the Egyptians and many of these accidents also involve tourists....Egypt really needs to get a grip on this.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I drove to Hurgarda - the Porto sukna bit is terrible - the rest is great - just go to do it in daylight - NEVER at night


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> So sad.
> 
> Education, education, education. Egypt could really be such a great country.




It's legislation that is needed to prevent these tragic accidents.
Public transport drivers are pushed and pushed by their rich employers to get from A-B more and more quickly so that they have a fast turn around thus earning the owner more money. No driver is going to drive at a safe and sensible speed when his miserly pay is being docked for being too slow.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's legislation that is needed to prevent these tragic accidents.
> Public transport drivers are pushed and pushed by their rich employers to get from A-B more and more quickly so that they have a fast turn around thus earning the owner more money. No driver is going to drive at a safe and sensible speed when his miserly pay is being docked for being too slow.


Also most of the buses have 1 driver so he does the 5 to 6 hours trip half an hour at Hurghada and return. No wonder there are so many accidents and before you get on the bus have a look at the tyres and think twice (mostly 90% bald).


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If there is one thing I like about Egypt, they have lots of airports with cheap flights.


----------



## menas (Mar 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> So sad.
> 
> Education, education, education. Egypt could really be such a great country.


totally agreed with you.


----------

